# Dogtra 1200NC help



## Shooter271 (May 5, 2003)

My Dogtra 1200NC has quit working on me. The blinking light on the rcvr is ok. 1 blink every couple secs. The light on the xmtr shows to be ok. blinks for push of momentary, constantly on for push of constant button. The rcvr light will not light up for any push of the button. The test light will not light up for anything. I went ahead and put it on the charger last night, but no change after a 14 hr charge. Any suggestions? This is my only collar and I'm not wanting to be w/out one if I don't have to be.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

How old is the unit?


----------



## Shooter271 (May 5, 2003)

I purchased the collar in April of this year. I sent it off to Dogtra today.


----------



## Shooter271 (May 5, 2003)

Got the collar back today. Not to happy w/ the speed of the service, but the price was right.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

I sell Dogtra collars and have the 1200 NC and it is doing the very exact thing. Have to wait until hunting season is over to send in mine. What really ticks me off is the unit wasn't used 10 times, and what's worse is now I don't know when it is working and isn't working, correction or no correction, pretty dumb to even be using mine with field trial dogs.


----------

